# Kinky Curly pics



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

*Kinky Curly pics (added more pics w/denman)*

I'm still loving my hair. I'm not taking it out until the end of the month. I really like the texture. It's a PERFECT match. I've been having problems with tangling and dryness. Other than that, the hair is great. You'll see how well it mimics my texture. The curls can be afro-ish or you can wear it more defined. More info on the hair here Everyone at my job SWEARS it's real. lmao

Sorry for all the pics! lol Yup...I love to take pics...as you can tell. Check out my fotki for more.

























*This is when I defined the curls more.*





















I'm pulling my coils to show the difference.































_______________________________________________
*ETA more pics..even more defined curls
I washed my hair this morning, and decided to use the denman for even more defined curls. As with real hair, it did shrink the hair.*


----------



## infojunkie (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice, I just wanna touch your hair. Did you use the Curly Custard and the Knot Today? How did you achieve the more defined look in the second set of pics? Details, lady, details...


----------



## Junebug D (Mar 12, 2009)

It does look very real!    You would totally fool me.  Nice!


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 12, 2009)

:wow: I can't believe thats a weave? Is it a sew in? Can you share the technique that was used? Its very beautiful.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Mar 12, 2009)

Sexy big hair!  You can't bring in pics like that and not tell us the brand ,type of curl, where you bought it etc.  Very cute by the way.  And what type curl are you and are you transitioning or just plain natural?


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies. The only thing I did differently for the defined curls was to comb with conditioner in my hair, and not rinse the conditioner out. I also didn't mess with the curls AT ALL until it dried. For my real hair, I used some Fantasia ICI gel. I put some gel on the root of the hair and pulled it down the strand. I did sections like that, when it dried, it retained the curl.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

infojunkie said:


> Very nice, I just wanna touch your hair. Did you use the Curly Custard and the Knot Today? How did you achieve the more defined look in the second set of pics? Details, lady, details...


 
Thanks. I've heard that if you use the Curly Custard the hair will be even more defined. I haven't bought any though.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

bermudabeauty said:


> Sexy big hair! You can't bring in pics like that and not tell us the brand ,type of curl, where you bought it etc. Very cute by the way. And what type curl are you and are you transitioning or just plain natural?


 

Thanks! It's Laniks Kinky Curly X2. If you click the link above, it takes you directly to the hair. I bought two bundles; 8 0z. I'm a sort of a natural 4a. I only have a very small amount of straight ends left on the sides of my hair. I haven't relaxed in 2+ years.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynnery said:


> :wow: I can't believe thats a weave? Is it a sew in? Can you share the technique that was used? Its very beautiful.


 
Yes, it's a sewin. A little bit of hair was left out in the front..about 1" on the side, and 2" at the top. I think she sewed it in a circle pattern.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info boo either I'm blind or I don't see the link.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 12, 2009)

Very pretty. It looks hella natural.


----------



## Noir (Mar 12, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE this textured weave. I find that a lot of curly weaves can look artificial but the kinky curly is just beautiful!

When you first posted pictures a little while back, I immediately went to the site you posted but I couldn’t fine it on the site, I have looked everywhere for it online. I was thinking maybe I should just call or email the company. I want to purchase it NOW! 

When you take it out will you reuse it? It looks so gorgeous on you and is a perfect match.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 12, 2009)

man I thought that was your real hair! I have never been fooled like that, you need to open up a shop!


----------



## Sequoia (Mar 12, 2009)

Your hair looks so nice and it's very well blended.  I can't tell that it's a weave. Whoever installed that has got skills.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 12, 2009)

beautiful curls...your progress is inspiring


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

Noir said:


> I LOVE LOVE this textured weave. I find that a lot of curly weaves can look artificial but the kinky curly is just beautiful!
> 
> When you first posted pictures a little while back, I immediately went to the site you posted but I couldn’t fine it on the site, I have looked everywhere for it online. I was thinking maybe I should just call or email the company. I want to purchase it NOW!
> 
> When you take it out will you reuse it? It looks so gorgeous on you and is a perfect match.


 
Aww..thank you! I've chopped it up so much that I dont' think I'd be able to reuse it. I love the texture, but I will say that you have to find products that will help with dryness because this hair LOVES. I haven't been able to. Also, keep in mind that it's very similiar to 4a natural hair, in the sense, that it has the capability to tangle.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

CHECKMATE! said:


> beautiful curls...your progress is inspiring


 
Thank you! Those curls aren't mines though...at least not all of them.


----------



## Filmatic (Mar 12, 2009)

That is beautiful. Too bad it's sold out.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

Filmatic said:


> That is beautiful. Too bad it's sold out.


 
Sorry to hear that! I would still email her though because sometimes it says it's sold out, and it's not.


----------



## Noir (Mar 12, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Aww..thank you! I've chopped it up so much that I dont' think I'd be able to reuse it. I love the texture, but I will say that you have to find products that will help with dryness because this hair LOVES. I haven't been able to. Also, keep in mind that it's very similiar to 4a natural hair, in the sense, that it has the capability to tangle.


Thanks for the advice. How many inches long is your one? Can you do a lot of wash and goes with it?

I'm gonna email her and see whats up. I want this like yesterday!


----------



## angie3g (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!!! Edise your hair looks great!!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Mar 12, 2009)

It looks very natural. I can't wait until my own hair is that length.


----------



## favoured (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks very natural. You said you have the circular braid pattern. Were the tracks sewn in following the braid pattern or in a U-shape? TIA


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

favoured said:


> Looks very natural. You said you have the circular braid pattern. Were the tracks sewn in following the braid pattern or in a U-shape? TIA


 
They're sewn in straight across.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

Noir said:


> Thanks for the advice. How many inches long is your one? Can you do a lot of wash and goes with it?
> 
> I'm gonna email her and see whats up. I want this like yesterday!


 
Yup..I would do more wash n gos if it wasn't as cold. I got 2 20". I decided to cut it so it lands on my shoulder though.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow that is just SO natural looking!! Beautiful!!


----------



## vkb247 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!---------


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 12, 2009)

It's really nice. Looks more like a true 4a than bobraz.
I was going halley's relaxed and bobraz, separately. But to save on shipping, I think I will wait till laniks restock so that I can purchased both natural relaxed 2 and kinky curl 2 from her at the same.
How do you sign up for laniks newsletter been searching on the website, without luck.


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, I love this hair!!!  It looks so natural!!!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Mar 12, 2009)

You know...reading is fundamental.  I saw the pics and did not read and was about to go on and on about how pretty your hair is....WOW.  it looks VERY natural.  Looks great on you.  Good job.


----------



## msMicaela (Mar 12, 2009)

It is a perfect match!! Looks good chica! I would keep it in long as possible too.


----------



## Faith (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW!  That's NOT your hair?  I need to get some info. on what type it is...very nice and looks VERY REAL


----------



## Ediese (Mar 12, 2009)

Faith said:


> WOW! That's NOT your hair? I need to get some info. on what type it is...very nice and looks VERY REAL


 

lol...nope it's not mine. Check out the link in my post. It takes you directly to the hair vendor.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 12, 2009)

Girl, I thought you meant KCCC! I was like   Your weave is flawless!


----------



## msdevo (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with the other ladies, its very natural looking. You go girl!!


----------



## Jenn22588 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never worn a weave before but with those pics I might have to start. Have you ever seen this kind of hair in a BSS?


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 12, 2009)

This is my dream hair.. lol


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW! That looks soooo natural! I love it!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 12, 2009)

i always love to look at pics of your installs. this hair is GORGEOUS...makes me want it really bad, but i'm afraid of getting the wrong color. how long are you gonna leave it in? (sorry if you already answered that)

so is that 20" UNstretched? thats a lot of hair if so!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 12, 2009)

That is the most natural hair I have seen, and it is a 100% perfect match for you! Wow! That's major cool and giving me some serious ideas :scratchch!  

The cool thing is you don't have to damage your hair to get it to blend with this hair at all....unlike getting natural hair to blend with straight hair...very nice, me likey!!!


----------



## sky_blu (Mar 12, 2009)

I love your hair! It looks natural how a weave is suppose to look


----------



## favoured (Mar 12, 2009)

Ediese said:


> They're sewn in straight across.


 
Great - thank you!


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ediese...I just BC tonight, and you have me considering a weave already!!!  I've never even had one before...but this is so beautiful and so real-looking.  Thanks so much for telling us of this.  I don't know if hubby would go for it, but I might try to wear him down about it when my hair is longer...  lol

cj


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 12, 2009)

This has to be one of the best sew ins I have ever seen.  It looks so natural!


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Mar 12, 2009)

That would have fooled me. Amazing and looks great!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 13, 2009)

My eyes are really deceiving me because I just don't want to believe that's a weave.  That hair looks exactly like yours, too PRETTY!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 13, 2009)

I am Stunned.............

That is your hair..... Even to the LHCF experts - you cannot tell!!!

WOW!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wait...that's a sew-in!?!?  Sweet baby Jesus it's gorgeous!


----------



## winnettag (Mar 13, 2009)

One word: CUTE!


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

Jenn22588 said:


> I've never worn a weave before but with those pics I might have to start. Have you ever seen this kind of hair in a BSS?


 
Someone posted this on bhm. They sell it in the bss. You might want to try it out. I can't vouch for it though since I've never worn it.

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...mit=30&value1=afro&value2=0&value3=0&search=0


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i always love to look at pics of your installs. this hair is GORGEOUS...makes me want it really bad, but i'm afraid of getting the wrong color. how long are you gonna leave it in? (sorry if you already answered that)
> 
> so is that 20" UNstretched? thats a lot of hair if so!


 
Thanks girl!! It was 20" when I first purchased it. They measure it when it's stretched though. I cut it myself, so it's probably about 14" now. I'm going to leave it in for 2 months. Since I'm cowashing almost every other morning, that might cause matting if I leave it in longer. The braids are starting to loosen too.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> That is the most natural hair I have seen, and it is a 100% perfect match for you! Wow! That's major cool and giving me some serious ideas :scratchch!
> 
> The cool thing is *you don't have to damage your hair to get it to blend with this hair at all*....unlike getting natural hair to blend with straight hair...very nice, me likey!!!


 
The bolded is EXACTLY why I think I'll stick with this texture from now on. It's the least amount of maintenance I ever had to do with a weave. I just cowash in the morning, leave some conditioner in my hair and towel dry. 

A lot of people that wear weaves that have to blend their hair suffer from that hair not being as long as the rest of their hair. A lot of it has to do with all the heat that they use to blend their hair with the weave.


----------



## lux10023 (Mar 13, 2009)

ive never seen an exact match of hair like this---bravooo--it looks great!!!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 13, 2009)

Can you blow dry it straight if you wanted to?


----------



## Priss Pot (Mar 13, 2009)

That is beautiful!

I thought it was your real hair.  I first looked at the pics without reading the OP.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> Can you blow dry it straight if you wanted to?


 
Yes you can. I haven't because it would be too much work, and I'd be too worried that it wouldn't curl back. I'm going to try it the week before I take it out. When I comb out the curls when it's dry, I think it would be really easy to flat iron it straight.


----------



## 200AndOne (Mar 13, 2009)

flawless!!


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 13, 2009)

wait, that isn't your hair!?!?! OMG. I like it.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 13, 2009)

This one of the best weave I have seen in VERY long time. It looks completely natural like a weave should!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a spot dead on match.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> wait, that isn't your hair!?!?! OMG. I like it.


 
Lol...I was thinking to not say anything until replies got to the second page. Nope. It's not my hair. Thanks!!


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm late to the game too.  I saw this yesterday and loved "your" hair.  Either way, it's yours because you grew or purchased it.

I've been contemplating a low maintenace weave for the rest of the year and this is just what I want.  

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Mar 13, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Yes, it's a sewin. A little bit of hair was left out in the front..about 1" on the side, and 2" at the top. I think she sewed it in a circle pattern.


 
Yeah I haven't seen the pictures yet(I'm at work and have to wait til I'm home) Any way when I want to achieve that very full look and that sort of "hump" at the top-having my hair braided in a circle always yields the best for that full head of hair look because of the continuous lines across the front curving perfectly versus a zig zag or straight back braiding method. This is probably part of the help for the extra va va voom in volume that the ladies are loving in your new sewin. I can't wait to see the pictures with yours done, I did see the hair site and It's gorgeous....a bit pricey for my hair allowance but it is definitely some pretty hair.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

yodie said:


> Okay, I'm late to the game too. I saw this yesterday and loved "your" hair. Either way, it's yours because you grew or purchased it.
> 
> I've been contemplating a low maintenace weave for the rest of the year and this is just what I want.
> 
> Gorgeous!!


 
I just wanted to add before you get the hair, and say Ediese never warned me. It is low maintenance in that if you're natural/transitioning, you dont' have to do anything to blend it. However, this hair is kinky so it does tend to tangle. You will have to make sure that you keep it moisturized in order for it not to look dry. Other than that, it's great!


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I just wanted to add before you get the hair, and say Ediese never warned me. It is low maintenance in that if you're natural/transitioning, you dont' have to do anything to blend it. However, this hair is kinky so it does tend to tangle. You will have to make sure that you keep it moisturized in order for it not to look dry. Other than that, it's great!


 
I pm'd you.  

I'm natural and I don't mind putting some moisturizer on it everyday.  
Did you wear wash and go's before this? 

How long do you leave it in for?


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

yodie said:


> I pm'd you.
> 
> I'm natural and I don't mind putting some moisturizer on it everyday.
> Did you wear wash and go's before this?
> ...


 
No. I never did wash and go's because I still have straight ends. I did braidouts though.

I usually leave my sew-ins for 3 months.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Mar 13, 2009)

ooh I likeI am not a big fan of weave but I would wear that. super cute


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 13, 2009)

omg! its amazing! looks so real!!


----------



## lashannasmall (Mar 13, 2009)

Jenn22588 said:


> I've never worn a weave before but with those pics I might have to start. Have you ever seen this kind of hair in a BSS?



BSS is not the way to go with curly hair. It will mat up on you in abou two weeks.


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2009)

Ediese said:


> No. I never did wash and go's because I still have straight ends. I did braidouts though.
> 
> I usually leave my sew-ins for 3 months.


How did your hair hold out and look when you co-washed it in relation to how the kc looked.



lashannasmall said:


> BSS is not the way to go with curly hair. It will mat up on you in abou two weeks.


 
Where do you buy it from?


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 13, 2009)

omg! its amazing! looks so real!!


----------



## teenie (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG that is extremely natural looking and the style looks great on you


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

yodie said:


> How did your hair hold out and look when you co-washed it in relation to how the kc looked.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you buy it from?


 
If I did a wash n go, it would coil up the same, but when my hair dries if I don't put fantasia gel, it dries really frizzy. When I cowash with the kc, I don't have that problem.


----------



## MummysGirl (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW! It blends PERFECTLY with your hair!!! Unbelievable!

I saw the first picture and was thinking, "My hair could look like this in 4 years!" LOL! Until I saw that it's a weave.

Your hair in front looks similar to my h air in front, I'm off to your fotki.


----------



## Makenzie (Mar 13, 2009)

That looks sooooooooo natural.


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ediese,*


I been obsessing over your beautiful hair since the first post. 

I want to know.... Do you think I can achieve the same look? I want my hair to look like yours for my b-day.

Here is my hair two months ago....

My hair type is 4b.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2009)

Very very pretty Ediese, thanks so much for sharing the link with us too. I need to get some of that hair now that I am texlaxing my hair.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

Princess Tam Tam said:


> *Ediese,*
> 
> 
> I been obsessing over your beautiful hair since the first post.
> ...


 
I think it would blend if you brushed it out a little. If you wanted to wear it more defined, then maybe you could do a twist/braidout on the hair you leave out. That would blend.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Mar 14, 2009)

dayumn!! that look good girl!!  I thought I was good, but girl, you got the crown! You are officially the "fool em up queen!"


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ediese, your hair looks fabulous!

I'm a weave spotter and if I saw you in person, I would not think twice about that hair not being your own. It is really lovely on you girl.

I want that weave in my head.......lol! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 14, 2009)

It looks great Ediese! I think I may have to try it out. It looks close to my texture too.


----------



## lashannasmall (Mar 14, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I think it would blend if you brushed it out a little. If you wanted to wear it more defined, then maybe you could do a twist/braidout on the hair you leave out. That would blend.



I have this hair and I am a 4B. It is a tad bit harder to blend but it is doable. My hair is fairly short so I just put some gell on it and brush it back. Then I tie a scarf around it until I get ready to leave the house and it blends right in. If your hair is long, you will have to get a little creative. I haven't crossed that bridge yet. I will let know.


----------



## Morenita (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! I LOVE this! Great look for you!! :wow:


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow I just got to see the pictures and it is so gorgeous-okay I'm jealous lol!  Very beautiful....can't wait til I can do more to my hair.


----------



## trj1922 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks a million for the pics and the link.  As my hair continues to thin with no end in sight and nothing I try working, I've resigned myself to hairpieces and weaves if I want to look decent and be able to wear a "style."  

What I have always hated is the fact that nothing looked like MY hair.  It was all this unbeweavable European silky or some supposedly "Afro" texture that looked like steel wool or carpet and nothing I've ever seen on a person's head.  It is so great to see that changing.  That hair looks like a dead ringer, though my last weave fooled folks too and it wasn't even that close to my hair. erplexed


----------



## Oasis (Mar 14, 2009)

That is beautiful and so natural looking. I never would have guessed it was a sew in.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW!  This looks SO real!  It looks great!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I think it would blend if you brushed it out a little. If you wanted to wear it more defined, then maybe you could do a twist/braidout on the hair you leave out. That would blend.


 
Ediese, does brushing the kinky curly hair cause it to frizz up? And does itact all wierd or get all tangled when you wash it? Does it come with any washing/care instructions, etc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tee (Mar 15, 2009)

That is a great look! And I would agree with your coworkers in thinking it is yours.


----------



## Amari (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm mad because I really want to try this hair but I only have about 3/4 inch of new growth and lots of relaxed ends.I wouldnt know how to blend so I'll leave it alone for now...


----------



## Ediese (Mar 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ediese, does brushing the kinky curly hair cause it to frizz up? And does itact all wierd or get all tangled when you wash it? Does it come with any washing/care instructions, etc? Thanks in advance.


 
Yes, it will frizz if you brush it when wet/dry. If you want the curls to be really defined, I brush it with my denman or comb with a wide tooth comb, leave a little conditioner in my hair, add IC gel, and don't mess with it until it's dry. That will drastically reduce frizz. This hair does has tendency to tangle..very similiar to real kinky hair. You'll have to comb through it with conditioner to get the tangles out. No, it doesn't come with instructions.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 15, 2009)

Amari said:


> I'm mad because I really want to try this hair but I only have about 3/4 inch of new growth and lots of relaxed ends.I wouldnt know how to blend so I'll leave it alone for now...


 
I definitely know what you mean. I had to cut off all my relaxed ends at the top to make it easier to blend.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks ladies!! I washed my hair this morning, and detangled with the denman. I added some pics on the 1st page of the different curls that I got.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 15, 2009)

ARGH...i want this so bad, but i dont know if i can justify $200 on hair and i don't even know who i would get to install it. 

enough about me...those new pics are great! how long does it take to dry, cause my hair is nowhere near that long unstretched and it still takes HOURS it seems to dry.


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 15, 2009)

This hair looks real!  I like it!


----------



## Ediese (Mar 15, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ARGH...i want this so bad, but i dont know if i can justify $200 on hair and i don't even know who i would get to install it.
> 
> enough about me...those new pics are great! how long does it take to dry, cause my hair is nowhere near that long unstretched and it still takes HOURS it seems to dry.


 
I totally understand where you're coming from. The way I've been able to justify purchasing expensive hair is by saying I can reuse it for at least 3-4 installs. Unfortunately, that's not the case this time. I've cut on this hair too much to be able to reuse it.

Thanks!! It does take a long time to airdry, but you could always go under the dryer to cut down on drying time. Usually when I wash, I just put a tshirt over my hair to cut down on the drippies, and I've been just airdrying. The hair is usually dry at the end of the day..the braids are another story.


----------



## nc cutie (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you think you could swim in this hair or get your hair braided with it?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 16, 2009)

gimme


----------



## RavenMaven (Mar 16, 2009)

IM JELLYYYY!!
This is so much more motivation to continue on my transitioning journey!! I can't wait to be natural.

Your hair looks marvelous, keep up the great work!


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 16, 2009)

oh my goodness, i was going to say your hair -- real hair -- looks so awesome. this looks so real!!


----------



## Ediese (Mar 16, 2009)

nc cutie said:


> Do you think you could swim in this hair or get your hair braided with it?


 
Yes, you can swim with this hair. If you wanted to braid your hair with this, you'd just have to cut it off the weft. I dont' think she offers this in bulk hair.


----------



## thickness (Mar 16, 2009)

That hair is sooooo pretty!!  I am tempted to get this look for the summer!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Yes, it will frizz if you brush it when wet/dry. If you want the curls to be really defined, I brush it with my denman or comb with a wide tooth comb, leave a little conditioner in my hair, add IC gel, and don't mess with it until it's dry. That will drastically reduce frizz. This hair does has tendency to tangle..very similiar to real kinky hair. You'll have to comb through it with conditioner to get the tangles out. No, it doesn't come with instructions.


 
Thanks honey for such a thorough answer.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

This hair is still not in stock. 

Has anyone been purchase this hair somewhere else?


----------



## onelove08 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Apr 8, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## Mynappturalme (Apr 23, 2009)

I just received mine in the mail today and it looks great.  I can't wait to install it this weekend.... Thanks Ediese!


----------



## LaidBak (May 7, 2009)

Bumping.  Those pics are amazing!  AMAZING!


----------



## NaniDiamond (May 13, 2009)

I have been wearing this texture for about 6yrs now, although I've was using BSS brand since no one sold it in REMY...now that you confirm that it still tangles, (which is what the REMY is supposed to avoid doing), I'll stay with my $30 BSS ones...they usually last about 2mos as long as you tie the hair up at night like any other hair.

It' by Milky Way and it's called "Water Weave Wave"...it comes in solid colors and half n' half colors too.

*This reply is NOT meant to rain on Ediese's hair...I am lovin it...I just wanted to post this for those who don't want to pay for the expensive ones...*

this is a pic of the exact hair and trust me, it doesn't look like it does on this model...it looks EXACTLY like Ediese's hair...hopes this helps .


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 13, 2009)

I just love love love that look, I found a lace front from a Chinese vendor who does that texture, I'm going to get it for the summer.


----------



## Ediese (May 13, 2009)

fayd2dark said:


> I have been wearing this texture for about 6yrs now, although I've was using BSS brand since no one sold it in REMY...now that you confirm that it still tangles, (which is what the REMY is supposed to avoid doing), I'll stay with my $30 BSS ones...they usually last about 2mos as long as you tie the hair up at night like any other hair.
> 
> It' by Milky Way and it's called "Water Weave Wave"...it comes in solid colors and half n' half colors too.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for posting this! I'm sure it will help a lot of people that don't want to spend so much. 

I ordered a different type of kinky curly for my next install. I'm still waiting to receive it. Of course I'll be sure to share my pics with you guys. I bought 4 oz of the kinky curly from allaboutmyhair.com in 20". I'll have that installed at the top. I also bought two pieces of 20" from realhairexclusives.com in the curly kinki, and I'll have that installed at the bottom for extra length. I'm not installing a lot of hair because I don't want it to be too afroish.

Here they are.
kinky curly from allaboutmyhair (looks like 4a)












curly kinki from realhairexclusive (looks like 3c) I'm going to wear it long like this


----------



## Allandra (May 13, 2009)

Wow, just look at those curls.  Awesome!


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 13, 2009)

Ediese,

Is the only difference between your hair and this one is that it's Indian?,http://lanikshair.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22&products_id=88

Also I have been researching the Bobraz Brazilian, do you know if it tangles less than the Laniks kinky hair?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 13, 2009)

Allright, Edie~  You are about to make me holla!  A girl at my job wants me to do this, she keeps telling me to sew-in and get some natural hair...I think I may bite the bullet.


----------



## Ediese (May 13, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> Ediese,
> 
> Is the only difference between your hair and this one is that it's Indian?,http://lanikshair.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22&products_id=88
> 
> Also I have been researching the Bobraz Brazilian, do you know if it tangles less than the Laniks kinky hair?


 
They're both process hair. Someone on BHM mentioned that they look the same, but the one from AAMH sheds less. 

JungleJen posted this thorough review on BHM.
My official evaluation. 

RHO wins cleanliness. AAMH was second. I won't even mention Lanik's. The hair is nasty. 

RHO wins length...by a HUGE margin. The company is most generous with length. The hair easily meaured 21 inches gently stretched. Lanik's is second. And I'm still trying to figure out how AAMH rationalizes it's 20 inches. 

RHO wins "no greys." I've not found one. AAMH is second. And Lanik's is a distant, distant third. 

Easiest to brush. Lanik's is definitely third. It's a toss up between AAMH and RHO. 

Color (I'm a bronzed natural brown). Lanik's was the darkest of the bunch. AAMH was the closest match for my hair. RHO was similar, by with a copper wash instead of bronze. 

*Shedding. RHO is clearly the winner on this one and I've yet to seal. Lanik's still had some shedding after two rounds of sealant. It's so difficult to brush, that I just got tired. AAMH also shed a bit. Not as much as Lanik's, but again I doubled sealed. 

Blend (I'm a straight ahead 4a, tight, tight, kinky coils). Hard to say until I install. But all three are matte (not glossy like my EP custom kinky), so I think they'd all get the job done. RHO has the tightest curl at the bottom of the weft, but toward the top, the hair seems almost wavy. AAMH seems a better match from top to bottom. 

My strategy. I'm a length whore. So if I can get away with RHO, I will. If I can't, I'll use AAMH near the leave out and hope RHO and AAMH play nice. 

*After wearing the RHO hair, my guess is that it sheds as much as the other brands, particularly if no heat is applied and it's kept in its kinky state. I personally have had minimal shedding because I primarily finger comb. But every time I've put a brush in it, hair comes out. I didn't seal the pieces in my current install, but would consider it for my next. 

If you'd like to see some comparison photos let me know. I'll throw them back up for the life of this thread. 

There are a lot of complaints about the shedding with the bohyme brazilian. Also wants to mention that no matter how much you pay for kinky hair, it will tangle no matter what because of the tight curls. It 'acts' like realy kinky hair.


----------



## Ediese (May 13, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Allright, Edie~ You are about to make me holla! A girl at my job wants me to do this, she keeps telling me to sew-in and get some natural hair...I think I may bite the bullet.


 
Girl! Gon' head and make that purchase! I just went to the post office to pick up my package from allaboutmyhair. The hair is gorgeous! I can't wait to receive the other package. I'm excited!


----------



## J Glazin (May 13, 2009)

Your hair looks GORGEOUS!!!! Im currently transitioning and I am also type 4a. What did you do to get your hair like that. I was worried about transitioning but looking at your hair Im not as worried anymore


----------



## J Glazin (May 13, 2009)

wow never mind I just read the rest of quotes and I just realized.


----------



## NaniDiamond (May 13, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> Ediese,
> 
> Is the only difference between your hair and this one is that it's Indian?,http://lanikshair.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22&products_id=88
> 
> Also I have been researching the Bobraz Brazilian, do you know if it tangles less than the Laniks kinky hair?


 
*If you don't mind me answering your question, I've used the BroBraz and the curls were a little bit looser than the one by Milky WAy and Ediese' curls...it did tangle and shed a bit but if you seal it, that helps the shedding...I think Ediese is correct in that ALL of the Kinky/Curly hair will tangle since its so curly..*

*If Bohyme sold it with the tighter curl like AAMH & Milky Way, then I'd go back to them cuz I like their prices and quality.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 13, 2009)

AllAboutMyHair makes the bomb lacefronts and has some beautiful hair!!


----------



## NaniDiamond (May 13, 2009)

*Less shedding?  you've got my attention...I just sent you an email asking what RHO is, but I thought I'd post the question for anyone else who may not know....what other pics do you have of it?*


----------



## NaniDiamond (May 13, 2009)

never mind...i just read through your previous page and I see that RHO is real hair online...I also see the pics...thanks Ediese!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 13, 2009)

Ediese said:


> There are a lot of complaints about the shedding with the bohyme brazilian. Also wants to mention that no matter how much you pay for kinky hair, it will tangle no matter what because of the tight curls. It 'acts' like realy kinky hair.



I totally agree with this statement. THEY ALL TANGLE. And sometimes, IMO, It can be too much to deal with. Most people get a weave to give their hair a break. Who wants to be constantly washing and detangling long kinky hair? I can only do it for about a month at a time myself. And that's with minimal combing. After that it drives me crazy. It's pretty while it lasts and I love the look but I can't wear it all the time.


----------



## vpoetic (May 13, 2009)

Your her looks really nice missy. Work it !!!


----------



## Ithacagurl (May 13, 2009)

These are 4a textured hair. Have you ever seen 4b textured weaves or half wigs???erplexed


----------



## Ediese (May 13, 2009)

Ithacagurl said:


> These are 4a textured hair. Have you ever seen 4b textured weaves or half wigs???erplexed


 
I haven't seen anyone, but one of our members (think Lashansmall) mentioned that she's a 4b, and she's able to blend her real hair with the AAMH and Laniks.


----------



## FindingMe (May 13, 2009)

LAWD...I almost fell out my chair at that hair.... DAGGGGG, it's pretty! 


Well...at least you know what your hair will look like as it grows on out!


----------



## Kurlee (May 13, 2009)

What are the experiences with AAMH kinky curly? I have used Laniks KC and Bohyme Brazilian.  Bohyme sheds like a dog and Lanik's is pretty good, but i just wanted to try AAMH


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 14, 2009)

fayd2dark said:


> *If you don't mind me answering your question, I've used the BroBraz and the curls were a little bit looser than the one by Milky WAy and Ediese' curls...it did tangle and shed a bit but if you seal it, that helps the shedding...I think Ediese is correct in that ALL of the Kinky/Curly hair will tangle since its so curly..*
> 
> *If Bohyme sold it with the tighter curl like AAMH & Milky Way, then I'd go back to them cuz I like their prices and quality.*



Thanks for answering.



Kurlee said:


> What are the experiences with AAMH kinky curly? I have used Laniks KC and Bohyme Brazilian.  Bohyme sheds like a dog and Lanik's is pretty good, but i just wanted to try AAMH



Oh lawd, I just ordered the BB.erplexed  This is my first curly install.  Does anyone have a link to a sealing tutorial?


----------



## Kurlee (May 14, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lawd, I just ordered the BB.erplexed  This is my first curly install.  Does anyone have a link to a sealing tutorial?


don't have a link, but just make sure to slap some aleene's on the weft, being sure not to get it on the hair, and let it dry and don't get it wet for five days.   BB is gorgeous but I have never seen shedding like that before. Upon takedown, many tracks were bald


----------



## glamazon386 (May 14, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> don't have a link, but just make sure to slap some aleene's on the weft, being sure not to get it on the hair, and let it dry and don't get it wet for five days.   BB is gorgeous but I have never seen shedding like that before. Upon takedown, many tracks were bald



Mine was like that too in some spots. It almost looked like the hair clumped funny on the tracks. I had to add some more hair to it to reuse it after much combing and DCing. The first time I just bought a new pack of hair because I didn't feel like combing through it.


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 14, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> don't have a link, but just make sure to slap some aleene's on the weft, being sure not to get it on the hair, and let it dry and don't get it wet for five days. BB is gorgeous but I have never seen shedding like that before. Upon takedown, many tracks were bald


 

Dang Kurlee, you've got me scared. I'm really just trying to get a good month or two out of this hair. I bought one pack because I planned on splitting the wefts but I might just go ahead and order a pack of the AAMH to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kurlee (May 14, 2009)

^^^please review the aamh when you get it!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 14, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> ^^^please review the aamh when you get it!!


 
I will


----------



## Ediese (May 14, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> What are the experiences with AAMH kinky curly? I have used Laniks KC and Bohyme Brazilian. Bohyme sheds like a dog and Lanik's is pretty good, but i just wanted to try AAMH


 
I just received my AAMH kinky hair. I haven't had it installed yet, so I can't really give a review. I will say that the hair is much softer, and easier to detangle the curls compared to the Laniks KC. It was a real hassle using my denman to brush through Laniks with conditioner in the hair, but the brush kinda glides through AAMH even while it's dry. It's beautiful hair! Another plus, I didn't like how the Laniks looked out of the package. It has the really uniformed looking fake curls. You have to cowash and detangle it to get more realistic curls. The AAMH out the bag looks much looser. I can't wait!


----------



## Ediese (May 14, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> Dang Kurlee, you've got me scared. I'm really just trying to get a good month or two out of this hair. I bought one pack because I planned on splitting the wefts but I might just go ahead and order a pack of the AAMH to be on the safe side.


 

If you split the wefts, please be sure to seal because it will shed even worse. I think the Bohyme and the AAMH are about the same price, so you would have been better off getting the AAMH. The hair is gorgeous! I might be installing it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Kurlee (May 14, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I just received my AAMH kinky hair. I haven't had it installed yet, so I can't really give a review. I will say that the hair is much softer, and easier to detangle the curls compared to the Laniks KC. It was a real hassle using my denman to brush through Laniks with conditioner in the hair, but the brush kinda glides through AAMH even while it's dry. It's beautiful hair! *Another plus,  AI didn't like how the Laniks looked out of the package. It has the really uniformed looking fake curls. You have to cowash and detangle it to get more realistic curls.* TheAMH out the bag looks much looser. I can't wait!


I agree with the bolded. The hair has to get "old" too look real


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 14, 2009)

Ediese said:


> If you split the wefts, please be sure to seal because it will shed even worse. I think the Bohyme and the AAMH are about the same price, so you would have been better off getting the AAMH. The hair is gorgeous! I might be installing it in a couple weeks.


 
I'm sending Jennifer at Sunnyshair an email asking if she can cancel my order. I just ordered it last night....sigh

ETA: She canceled my order!!!!   Now, what length should I order in the AAMH? I want the longest layer to be APL.


----------



## @peace (May 14, 2009)

I just looked at the pics, then I read your comment I would have sworn up and down that is your hair.  Its beautifull.


----------



## Ediese (May 14, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> I'm sending Jennifer at Sunnyshair an email asking if she can cancel my order. I just ordered it last night....sigh
> 
> ETA: She canceled my order!!!!  Now, what length should I order in the AAMH? I want the longest layer to be APL.


 
I'm not sure how tall you are. I'm 5'9 with a long neck, and kinda short torso. I purchased the 20". When I put the bundle next to my nape, it it's BSL on me. I'm planning to wear this hair straight at some point (not sure if I'll let her flat iron it when I first get it done), and when I stretch the hair, it's at WL.


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 14, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I'm not sure how tall you are. I'm 5'9 with a long neck, and kinda short torso. I purchased the 20". When I put the bundle next to my nape, it it's BSL on me. I'm planning to wear this hair straight at some point (not sure if I'll let her flat iron it when I first get it done), and when I stretch the hair, it's at WL.
> 
> http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/2/5/14/ediese/f_IMG1234m_cf530c3.jpg&srv=img27


 
Thanks for all your help Ediese. I'm going to order the 18 inches.


----------



## SEMO (May 14, 2009)

Wow, that looks _*really*_ good.  I never would have guessed that it wasn't your hair.  And funnily enough it actually reminds me a lot of my hair.  I never knew my hair came in a weave type, lol.


----------



## Lia200805 (May 14, 2009)

Ediese,

I too had a love affair with KK^x2...but the last time I installed, I couldn't bear the dryness and tangling (not like the first batch) and I cut it out -still attached to the net, and dumped it in a plastic bag.  I haven't touched it since but I just know it would make the perfect phoney poney (with a bit of bronze in it) When I am fed up of the braids, I might start back on the KK again.  For now, I'll remind myself of the good old days by stalking yours and my own fotki!:lovedrool:


----------



## Ithacagurl (May 14, 2009)

What is Aleene's???


----------



## glamazon386 (May 14, 2009)

Ediese are you using 1 bundle or 2 bundles? I know with the kinky hair you can usually get away with 1.


----------



## Morenita (May 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if I already posted, but if I did, I had to post again to say just how FIERCE this is!!!


----------



## Ediese (May 14, 2009)

Lia200805 said:


> Ediese,
> 
> I too had a love affair with KK^x2...but the last time I installed, I couldn't bear the dryness and tangling (not like the first batch) and I cut it out -still attached to the net, and dumped it in a plastic bag. I haven't touched it since but I just know it would make the perfect phoney poney (with a bit of bronze in it) When I am fed up of the braids, I might start back on the KK again. For now, I'll remind myself of the good old days by stalking yours and my own fotki!:lovedrool:


 
Hey there! I so know what you mean.  I'm definitely not touching that KK^2 again. I'll wrap it around my bun though to get a bigger bun.


----------



## Ediese (May 14, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> Ediese are you using 1 bundle or 2 bundles? I know with the kinky hair you can usually get away with 1.


 
I'm using as less as I can because I do not want it to be big this time. I bought 4 oz, and 1 piece of AAMH hair. That's probably about 4.5 oz. The last time I used about 7 oz.


----------



## Ediese (May 14, 2009)

Ithacagurl said:


> What is Aleene's???


 
It's a fray blocker. You can get it from the craft store. You have to put it on the weft so that it 'seals' it, and will help it stop shedding. 

Search on Youtube for sealing wefts. Theres a tutorial on there.


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 19, 2009)

Ediese, how long did it take for you to receive your hair from AAMH? I ordered last week and they just emailed today saying the order was processed. I already made an appointment with a stylist for Saturday.erplexed


----------



## J Glazin (Dec 20, 2009)

HI
I was just online looking at the hair. I believe my hair is a 4a/b. Im trying to work on transitioning. It is so difficult. Anyhow since you already have it. Do you think it can pass for my hair


----------



## aquajoyice (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Kinky Curly pics (added more pics w/denman)*

Wow! I LOVE IT!!! It'sa perfect match and I love the fullness!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW...that looks fab!


----------



## delitefulmane (Dec 21, 2009)

Edise, How much of your hair is left out?


----------

